
Google Acquires Marratech; Gets Into WebEx Territory - mattjaynes
http://www.techcrunch.com/2007/04/20/google-acquires-marratech-gets-into-webex-territory/
======
gibsonf1
This is exactly the kind of application my firm is looking for for project
meetings with remote participants. We tried using festoon through skype, which
worked reasonably well except that only one person could share an application
and the others just watch. So you would share your application, sketch on it,
then unshare it. The next person would have to share, sketch, etc. It was
awkward. This, however, looks great.

------
JMiao
Okay, now I would say that the folks behind Zenter should definitely be
worried about Google's predictable move into online presentation software.
E-meeting software is going to be killer whether it empowers project
collaboration or remote presentation broadcasts.

------
dawie
I think this is a vary interesting aquisition for Google. I wonder if its
going to be part of Goog Office. If you think about it suite of products
office products integrated with remote meeting software can be what Office 2.0
is all about

